# Manufactured passive subs



## Guiria (Jun 15, 2008)

My father in law owns some movie theaters and is building a theater room in his house. He will be using processing equipment from his movie theater which means all amplifiers will be in a rack, including sub amps. 

Can any of you recommend some manufactured passive subwoofers? I would build him a pair of subs but my life has zero time for a DIY project at the moment, hence why I'm looking for manufactured goods.

I've looked a little bit on google but either there aren't many options out there or the companies that do make passive subs need to work on their SEO skills.

I'm looking for dual 12" or 15" subs.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, I just checked the SVS website & they don't have any non-powered subs listed! They used to sell them. They make very good subs & used to sell non-powered cylinder models. Call them, I bet they will work out a deal with you.

http://www.svsound.com/?utm_source=HTS&utm_medium=bnr&utm_content=120x35&utm_campaign=logo

Let us know what they say.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Chase Home Theater sells passive subs.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The days of passive subwoofers appear to be (temporarily?) over. Few companies make them any longer because of the proliferation of inexpensive, high quality plate amps. In the DIY space they're still plentiful, but manufacturers are shunning them at this point in time. Like most things it may be cyclical, but right now there are few options it seems.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

chashint said:


> Chase Home Theater sells passive subs.


I second the CHT option....... http://www.chasehometheater.com/ind...tegory_id=29&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=138


----------



## Guiria (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the links. I sent SVS an email so we will see what they say. The CHT option is cool and I will be looking into that a little more.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's another vote for Chase. I've owned their passive sealed and now own the vented subs (better fit for my open floor plan room), sound quality is top notch and output is simply amazing.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...e-theater-dual-vs-18-1-sho-10-3-2-review.html


----------



## Guiria (Jun 15, 2008)

Just for the record of the thread I found another manufacturer that does passive subs.

RBH Sound. Here is a link to one of them. http://rbhsound.com/sx1212nr.php


----------



## charlieblue (Aug 17, 2013)

..and another one: TBI subs  , tiny and lightning fast : ). Will reach down to 20Hz, though


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

B&W's Custom Theater series has several passive subs albeit in a different league than most ID products IMO


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

One of the best passive subs is the 18" unit from Funk Audio.


----------



## Guiria (Jun 15, 2008)

For reference here, I contacted SVS and was simply told that they do not offer anything passive any longer...moving on.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Guiria - We at Chase Home Theater have a happy customer in Idaho - he has a pair of our VS-18.1's. 

Here is his thread: http://www.chasehometheater.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4705

If there is anything we can do to help, please drop me a line.


----------



## Guiria (Jun 15, 2008)

This weekend I sent my in laws an email with my recommendations. It included dual SS-18.1's along with the Monitor audio silver line of speakers for his 9 channel setup. 

If he goes with it I won't be able to hear it until Christmas time but he will be ordering it sometime in October.

It may be a while but I'll hopefully update the thread with some pictures once things are set up.


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

http://jtrspeakers.com/ will sell passive


----------



## Banisher (Dec 11, 2012)

If you ever find yourself in Utah I have a powered Funk Audio 18.0 and will very soon have dual SS18.2's w/2 SA1000's you can have a listen to.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Another vote for Chase Home Theater. My brother has dual SS18.1's. Very powerful subs in a small(relatively) package. Very good sounding speakers. Let us know what they get.


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

I guess it would be difficult for SVS to work with you on a passive sub since they would probably have to void the warranty as their warranty is specific to their driver and amp combo.


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

I have also seen a few recommendations lately from users on another board about DIY kits from Dayton at Parts Express. It is only DIY in that you have to assemble the box, it is all pre cut. I think you just glue it and mount the driver.


----------

